# Lost... Need an advise...



## aB-RoX (23 Nov 2005)

Hi everybody... Here is the thing: I came to Canada 2 years ago (from Russia) and after 3 month decided to join Army Cadets (I thought the uniform looked cool  ) So it was pretty hard at first because of the language, wanted to drop out a couple of times but did not for some reason. Now I think - thanks god I didn't give up! Now I just can't live without cadets!   I am a MCpl and everything goes great. This summer I went to CL at Blackdown (never went to basic tho), did pretty good there and got a parade position(WO). The problem is that I am turning 16 very soon and my parents are asking me what I am going to do in the future. And... I don't know... I wanted to go to RMC but apparently you have to speak both English and French. That's a problem! My English isn't that good and I don't know a single word in French... No RMC then... And my parents tell me that University is better... Maybe... But I want to be involved in military... How??? Help! Any ideas what can I do???  :-\


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (23 Nov 2005)

Become a Canadian citizen, and join the reserves. 

Then you can go to university and be in the military too. 

There's plenty of info about the reserves in the Recruiting forum. Good luck.


----------



## aB-RoX (24 Nov 2005)

Cpl Bloggins , 2332Piper  Thank you!  
I looked through the Recruiting Forums and found out that most people don't actually think that it's a good idea to go RMC. Yesterday, a couple of people from RHLI came to our school and talked about the Infantry Reserves. Well they didn't say much to me and my friend because we told them that we were in cadets already. They said we had to be Canadian citizens and be at least 16 years of age and we needed our parents permision for that. Okay, so here is a couple of questions for somebody from the reserves: 1) Five days a week you go to civ.University or College and then from 7pm Friday - 7pm Sunday you go to the reserves and train??? 2) What do you do there? (I checked the web site out and didn't find that kind of information there.  )  And 3) Say that you finished your University and you are in the reserves - what do you do next??? And again - help!  

P.S. Thanks for telling me that you don't actually have to know French when applying to RMC. I looked for French tutors for myself but they ask about $250/month... I have a part-time job but I still don't have that kind of money!


----------



## Jaxson (24 Nov 2005)

try to learn a few basic french words in your spare time if you got the chance to, after taking french 5 times and never having to actually use it outside of class, this is what became of my french language skills, heres my french at its best, and I'm sure its not even properly put together or spelt right. Thank god they teach it to you again.  ;D

Je nas suis pas parle francais.


----------

